#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  jee mains expected rank

## rooniie

my jee mains score is 141 and i got 88% in boards n i belong to OBC category , so can anyone tell me what is my expected rank in jee mains ?
 :(: 





  Similar Threads: MU-OET expected rank query JEE Mains expected rank and selection of college Expected rank?Please Tell Gat 2013 score 61~~ expected rank???? Expected Rank in 8596 rank

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> my jee mains score is 141 and i got 88% in boards n i belong to OBC category , so can anyone tell me what is my expected rank in jee mains ?


Hey,
      Your rank would be around 25000..... What is your home state and category ??

----------


## Sarvesh Visinigiri

I got 168 marks and my intermediate % is 94% can i expect any nits and i want especially mechanical branch whar are my chances,I have OBC quota and my home state is Andhra opradesh

----------


## aditandadit

I'm getting 177 in jee mains and Board 91.8% (Cbse)
will i be able to get CSE at NIT kurukshetra via Home state quota!! 
Please reply 
huge dilemma

----------


## Kash chopra

> I got 168 marks and my intermediate % is 94% can i expect any nits and i want especially mechanical branch whar are my chances,I have OBC quota and my home state is Andhra opradesh


Hey ,
       Your rank would be around 13000..... Because of your domicile and category quota u can easily get admission in nit warangal with mechanical branch ... All the best  :):

----------


## Kash chopra

> I'm getting 177 in jee mains and Board 91.8% (Cbse)
> will i be able to get CSE at NIT kurukshetra via Home state quota!! 
> Please reply 
> huge dilemma


Hey,
      Your rank would be around 15000..... you can get civil here....  :(:

----------


## shubham sanu

my jee main marks is 180.and my board %ge is 81 in cbse .what will be my equivalent rank

----------


## Gitesh Rana

sir i got 80 marks in jee mains and my cbse board % is 87%. i belong to st category, what will be my rank and can i get admission to nit with mechanical branch

----------


## Era Gill

> my jee main marks is 180.and my board %ge is 81 in cbse .what will be my equivalent rank


Your rank will be less than 25000.... What is your home state??

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




> sir i got 80 marks in jee mains and my cbse board % is 87%. i belong to st category, what will be my rank and can i get admission to nit with mechanical branch


Your rank will be more than 70000..... U have fair chances to get nit. What is your home state??

----------


## Gitesh Rana

my home state is uttrakhand................can i get admission in nit delhi

----------


## Era Gill

> my home state is uttrakhand................can i get admission in nit delhi


Yes u have good chances to get nit delhi  :):

----------


## PSK3796

I got 95 in JEE Mains and 89% in ISC Boards 
I belong to Kerala State and General Category.. 
Can I get Chemical in NIT- Calicut based on home state quota? and what will be my rank?

----------


## hk10july

Sir, I am getting 168 marks in JEE Mains 2014 and my CBSE boards Percentage is 94%.
I am in General Category, and my state is - Uttar Pradesh.
I want ECE Branch. My preferred colleges are MNNIT Allahabad, MNIT Jaipur, NIT Delhi, NIT Kurukshetra, IIIT Allahabad.

Sir, please tell which college among above can i get with ECE branch and also tell which college is best for ece.

----------

